# Coil Spring Traps, beaver on a drowning rod



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

So I'm new to trapping and this past season I had a ton of fun with the "Beaver Trapping Starter Kit" from F&T. Now I'm ready to add some new skills & challenges. I'd like to try to do the beaver on the drowning rod. I am watching youtubes...and while that is helpful, enlightening....the rod and hardware are discussed but not alot of time is spent discussing the trap. I'm not sure how/what to choose? (offset/laminated/rubber jaws). Please share you thoughts/ideas/set ups.

Here's what I'd like to find: A Trap Library: where I can check out the gear, use it, try it, return it so that I can figure out what I like, what works for me,
OR
Someone who has moved on from trapping and would like to get rid of their drowning rod set ups for cheap


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Duke #4 will work and are reasonbly priced.

#5 bridgers are more expensive but a better trap. You may need setters, they are strong.

I'm going to add some TS85s, they set easier than the bridgers

Regular jaw IMO

If they have the convention this year, you can see and handle the traps there.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep, convention is the way to go for checking out traps and supplies.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Urriah said:


> Yep, convention is the way to go for checking out traps and supplies.


And you get to talk with others too. If you plan ahead and or just camp ( and have fun ) eats and all. But they have seminars that are great for learning. If you have to walk far in...you might look into running wire or chain. I ran Dukes and was happy.


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

Meat Trapper's YouTube channel covers traps and setups in detail:
https://www.youtube.com/user/beavertrapper99/playlists


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Superhik said:


> Meat Trapper's YouTube channel covers traps and setups in detail:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/beavertrapper99/playlists


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks you guys! I don't if it's because I have extra time on my hands these days due to COVID restrictions OR just because I'm new and learning/discovering alot.... but I'm really excited about next season. I just keep thinking about the ones that I couldn't get with my starter kit (3 330's, 3 stands, 3 stakes, lure, gloves and a safety). I went from the drudgery of having to tromp along my trap line just to look at empty sets TO starting to get lucky and finding things in my traps and being excited to check.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I found winter trapping the best time of year and most fun  But that is just me


Just A Girl said:


> Thanks you guys! I don't if it's because I have extra time on my hands these days due to COVID restrictions OR just because I'm new and learning/discovering alot.... but I'm really excited about next season. I just keep thinking about the ones that I couldn't get with my starter kit (3 330's, 3 stands, 3 stakes, lure, gloves and a safety). I went from the drudgery of having to tromp along my trap line just to look at empty sets TO starting to get lucky and finding things in my traps and being excited to check.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Mb 750’s for me, closed jaw. You don’t want os jaws for beaver. Made my own rods, 1/2” rerod.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Not to much discussion on body grippers. Get Besisles if you can. Cost more but are worth the extra.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Got this one this am with a MB750 and 10' 1/2 rebar drowner rig. All 3 caught today on drowners. 1 on a #4 jump.


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

Anita and Freak, Both of these pictures show front foot catches. Is this your typical catch? Preferred?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Just A Girl said:


> Anita and Freak, Both of these pictures show front foot catches. Is this your typical catch? Preferred?


Yes and yes, always no. Allows for shallower water to work for dispatch. I’ve never had a beaver pull a rod out but have had them pull my weight to shore when I used cable instead of rods. The rod is one fine tuned system imo.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Just A Girl said:


> Anita and Freak, Both of these pictures show front foot catches. Is this your typical catch? Preferred?


Prefer back foot but will set for front if the water isn't deeper than 4' or not enough to bed when there is a small area to bed before the drop off.


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

I use #5 dukes double longsprings #5 bridgers coilspring offset jaw laminated and ts85s I try to foothold all my beavers only caught two in bodygrips this year one in a 330 and one in a 220


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

Brad branda said:


> I use #5 dukes double longsprings #5 bridgers coilspring offset jaw laminated and ts85s I try to foothold all my beavers only caught two in bodygrips this year one in a 330 and one in a 220


Thanks Brad....I'd like to hear about "ease of setting" between your dukes and bridgers


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

Dukes are a bear if you don't know how to break the springs over and I like the bridgers but there a hand full like the mb750 I like the ts85 for there ease of setting


----------



## Brad branda (May 15, 2019)

But I am doing everything without setters most of them have expandapans on them too


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 1, 2012)

2 things to do
go to a local machine shop. They should have some 10'







rod, angle iron and heavy washers. The hole in the lock that slides on the rod needs to be 1/8" larger than the rod, they could weld the washers in place for you AFTER putting the slide lock on the rod. Attach a large foothold to the slide lock and "viola" ya got yer drowning rod, for bout $10. ya borrow a large foothold from YOUR MENTOR. No mentor? No problem! 
Here’s what helped me shorten my learning curve by decades. Join your state trapping assn, Google it. ANd contact officers off their site and ask for a mentor to ride along with. MANY states have their own forums. Like here in NC. And TN has 2 and Va has 2 also and KY too. A mentor helps Learn trap prep and techniques and tricks and the laws in YOUR state regarding jaw spreads, shock springs, etc, etc. Laws vary a lot from state to state so BEWARE of FB and utube.. This gets you in the info loop of FREE trappers ed classes and meets and fur sales/pick ups, and conventions. Then attend ALL YOU CAN, this shows folks you are serious and will be a good student. It sure helped open many doors for me and it could for you as well. ALSO, get several different trapping supply catalogs, like MTP, Dakotaline, Sterling Fur, FandT, PCS, Flemings, Northern Outdoors, Trap Shack, Schmitt enterprises, Southeastern outdoor supplies, JR & Sons, Grawes, rpoutdoors, etc etc, THEN circle gear you need, and give the catalogs to loved ones to buy your Birthday and Christmas and July 4 and Easter and Anniversary gifts. Explain to them, you want their money to go towards what you will use and need, as opposed to another sweater hanging in your closet. WORKS GREAT in our family.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I have used the MB750’s and the TS85’s. I personally prefer the TS85’s. I don’t really like the fact of having my hand inside the trap jaws to set the trap. Another reason I prefer the TS85’s is their dogless and I like that for all my traps. I try and set in about knee deep water for a rear foot catch when possible. If I can’t find a suitable setting location I will use a #3 for a front foot catch.

I like the rear foot catch because I’ve reduced some of the swimming power of the animal. 

I usually run cable or chain drowners on my water traps. But do have some drowning rods. 

The problem with rods is carrying them in. I do a lot of hiking for spring beavers. The cable or chain drowners makes this a lot easier to do. 


I usually make a trip up to the northern lower. I try to get back off the trails when I’m going after spring beavers.


Just some of my thoughts. 
Good luck with what you decided to use.


----------

